# NGD NK Luminous (Headless Strandberg Wannabe)



## MannyMoonjava (Oct 27, 2017)

*Hey guys!* 
Been really bussy with school and stuff lately, but I will try to post Gear related stuff more frequently.
So, Im blown away by this!
We are still on our honeymoon so I might be biased, but for the price this thing is SICK.
Really impressed by the buildquality, bridge is mindblowing and it looks sexy af.
I think the pickups sound pretty decent, will def swap em for some purple custom BareKnuckles in the future haha!
Dont Hate Me for using my shitty Samsung s7 and not a 40k$ Camera (student life).

I always wanted a strandberg, but I ended up getting Sennheiser HD700, HD4.50 (HEADPHONE G.A.S ftw) and some VST Plugins instead.
And OFC the Pics <3


!Woah§ A Wild Box Appears (Had to walk this thing all the way from the post office since #NoCar)




Super nice packaging holy SHIII




Weapon Of Choice (lol my hair is blue lol)




Lets all come together and appreciate Great Packaging 




WHAT?! THERES A GUITAR INSIDE ALL THIS?!?!?!?!11!one!!1!eleven!?




Nobody told me there would be a case (super cool case candy as well)




This thing is so SMOL u guys cant even imagine how SMOL this thing is #SMOL




Ahh lets get this gigback of, no wait there's more protective stuff (Thats nice)




Sneak Peak




Wooooaaaahhh




The Back is so crisp!




DAMN kinda forgot about making this thread and just jammed for a while




Featuring RIG




*There is no NGD without some soundclips. *Spaceship stuff, the best kind of stuff. Using my kemper lmao [ just having fun really ]
https://soundcloud.com/neurospaceship/sets/nk-luminous-vs-kemper

PROS:
- Weight
- Sound
- Playabillity (Its snappy, fast attack)
- Looks sexy AF
- Bridge is super cool
- Think of this as an Epiphone version Strandberg. I think its great that broke guys like myself can afford this without selling a kidney.
- "Oh man this dude has a Strandberg"
- "Shit is that a Strindborg?"


CONS:
- Dont understand the case candy tool and what to use it fore (its ridiculous)
- Input is kinda weird (not all my cables fit)
- Tuning (im a noob this is my first headless)


----------



## gunch (Oct 27, 2017)

Actually isn't this a copy of a Skervesen design


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 27, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Actually isn't this a copy of a Skervesen design


yes, looks like a skerveten. 
anyways, enjoy your guitar OP.


----------



## lewis (Oct 27, 2017)

nice.
Ive seen these loads on Aliexpress.
My only gripe is the bridge pickup location seems to far forward.

nice score OP.
Any video clips playing?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 27, 2017)

It’s like the horns of a skerveten and the bottom outline of a varberg. 

How does the umm...”bridge” pickup sound.


----------



## lewis (Oct 27, 2017)

You defo go the best colour. It looks great


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Oct 27, 2017)

lewis said:


> You defo go the best colour. It looks great


Thanks man! And i will try to get some videoclips up on my youtube soon! Just been a crazy week, might relax hard first <3
And it plays great, sounds great and looks utterly stunning!

Oh and the Bridge pickup sounds g n a r l y


----------



## Wolfos (Oct 30, 2017)

Sweet NGD man. One of the funniest writeups too and sweet survey. Good luck with guitar hope it serves you well.


----------



## lewis (Oct 30, 2017)

for what its worth, I messaged the NK guitar store and spoke to the seller.
He CAN move the bridge pickup further back for anyone worried about its location. I personally would want it closer to the bridge If I ordered one.


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Oct 30, 2017)

Well that is one way to save on a shipping box, hah. Looks pretty cool though!


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Oct 31, 2017)

Hey guys! So I made a video! Playing starts at 05:00 ish, sorry its so poorly structured it was made really fast y0!


----------



## bostjan (Oct 31, 2017)

What, I can't hear what you are saying into the microphone, maybe it's not plugged into the camera. 

Those jazzier and Hendrix-ier tones sound great! The rock tones sound decent, too, but didn't get my attention as much as the lusher tones.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Oct 31, 2017)

bostjan said:


> What, I can't hear what you are saying into the microphone, maybe it's not plugged into the camera.
> 
> Those jazzier and Hendrix-ier tones sound great! The rock tones sound decent, too, but didn't get my attention as much as the lusher tones.


hahah lol yeah! It wasnt plugged in so i ended up using my cellphone audio for those parts! 

Thanks a lot man!  I love hendrix!


----------



## BlackSG91 (Oct 31, 2017)

You should call it the Purple Haze guitar. Nice design on that beast.


;>)/


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Oct 31, 2017)

BlackSG91 said:


> You should call it the Purple Haze guitar. Nice design on that beast.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


hahaha yeah! I still havent named her... Maby we should call her Hazy?


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks great!

I was considering one of the strandberg copies but I actually like these better. 

I contacted the seller and he answering a few questions. I have a few more things I want to ask them about, mainly neck wood and custom finish options. If all goes well I may have my wife get it for me for christmas.

I am interested it the semi-hollow model.







I would probably stick to a quilted top but I would want something different for the finish/colour (not sure what yet) and a 5 piece neck if possible (a real 5 piece...not the painted maple with racing strips? they have on some of their guitars..although they look ok..)

We will see.


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 13, 2017)

If they ever roll out a trem they can offer with the semihollow model in place of the Grote bridge, I could see myself buying one over a Boden Classic. The Korean company Corona seems to have a decent trem on their Aphrodite model.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 13, 2017)

Well, it’s not really a strandberg copy. More of a Skervesen. Regardless, it’s not an “epiphone” version, as the money doesn’t go to Skervesen (or strandberg), it instead to a Chinese company. And you didn’t buy it because you couldn’t afford it. You bought it because you chose to not spend the money on a strandberg (as evidenced by the rest of your expensive gear). 
Why am I being a dick about this? Because I don’t like seeing people buying copied designs, claiming that they are entitled to own it, even if they can’t afford it. This guitar design isn’t as bad as some of the more blatant rip offs that are out there, but I do know that it bothers luthiers, and they are financially affected by it, and there’s nothing they can do to stop it. This store, just like the other Chinese guitar fronts, does loads of direct counterfeits, right down to the logos. They’re opportunistic IP thieves, and the only reason they do it is from demand. So, please don’t think that this is an “epiphone” version of anything. And pardon my rant. I’m gonna start getting a reputation around here.

All of that being said, that was a pretty sweet picstory NGD.


----------



## raytsh (Nov 14, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> So, please don’t think that this is an “epiphone” version of anything. And pardon my rant. I’m gonna start getting a reputation around here.



I totally agree.

The body design reminds me of a combination of a Boden and a skerveTEN, especially the lower body between strap pin and input jack as well as the bare wood part of the upper horn.


----------



## lewis (Nov 14, 2017)

real bummer about the angle of the input jack in relation to the body shape.
My wireless pack would defo not fit in that jack.
Well not as is anyway. Maybe with a right angled jack it would.


----------



## lewis (Nov 14, 2017)

downburst82 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I was considering one of the strandberg copies but I actually like these better.
> 
> ...



I too spoke to him about the bridge pickup location. He confirmed he can move it further back towards the bridge if needed. Which was a huge plus. The placement as is looks off to me. More like a middle pickup haha.


----------

